# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  How to add a carriage / line feed in SSRS

## blubdbj

I have a small 20-row table in my SQL08-R2 database that has an nvarchar(max) field. Within this field, I have text with various CR/LF's (see 'sampleCRLF.png' image ). 

For some reason when I create an RDL file and drop this particular field in a 'table' within Reporting Services, sometimes the CRF/LF's display properly and sometimes they don't. I have been searching and troubleshooting with no solutions...

All the text is showing up (in the Report Preview) with no line breaks. 

I have tried every conceivable combination in the Expression editor using the Replace function to force the break; example: '=Replace(Fields!Header01.Value, Chr(13) ,vbCrLf)'

Any thoughts on an appropriate expression to get the line breaks to render consistently?

----------


## blubdbj

I found the solution to be: 

=Replace(Fields!Header01.Value, Chr(13) ,Chr(10))

----------

